# Toro oem paddles in aftermarket kit 37$



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Bought aftermarket paddle kit on eBay.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/303734928...Q6UFlEuSf-&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

Description was all aftermarket parts 

Received toro oem paddles aftermarket belt and aftermarket scraper. 
$37. 


Ordered another kit and received oem paddles again



















Oem toro have part number 99-9313 punched into paddles and also have wear indicator hole. The only thing aftermarket was the sticker they placed on them. 









3 nylon belts in paddle

Belt is raptor










Scraper is unmarked but aftermarket top edge has some rough flashing and mount holes had flashing on one side of each hole not too bad










The oem paddles alone are 40$
Not sure how long kit will be like thus. I posted the exact eBay link I’ve ordered twice now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

